# How to Grade Your Dog's Food



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks to Leeann who posted this in another thread.... I thought I'd repost it where it's going to be easier for everyone to find.

How to grade your dog's food: Start with a grade of 100:


1) For every listing of "by-product" , subtract 10 points
2) For every non-specific animal source ("meat" or "poultry", meat, meal or fat) reference, subtract 10 points
3) If the food contains BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin, subtract 10 points
4) For every grain "mill run" or non-specific grain source, subtract 5 points
5) If the same grain ingredient is used 2 or more times in the first five ingredients (I.e. "ground brown rice",
"brewers rice", "rice flour" are all the same grain), subtract 5 points
6) If the protein sources are not meat meal and there are less than 2 meats in the top 3 ingredients, subtract 3 points
7) If it contains any artificial colorants, subtract 3 points
8) If it contains ground corn or whole grain corn, subtract 3points
9) If corn is listed in the top 5 ingredients, subtract 2 more points
10) If the food contains any animal fat other than fish oil, subtract 2 points
11) If lamb is the only animal protein source (unless your dog is allergic to other protein sources), subtract 2 points
12) If it contains soy or soybeans, subtract 2 points
13) If it contains wheat (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to wheat), subtract 2 points
14) If it contains beef (unless you know that your dog is not allergic to beef), subtract 1 point
15) If it contains salt, subtract 1 point

Extra Credit:


1) If any of the meat sources are organic, add 5 points
2) If the food is endorsed by any major breed group or nutritionist, add 5 points
3) If the food is baked not extruded, add 5 points
4) If the food contains probiotics, add 3 points
5) If the food contains fruit, add 3 points
6) If the food contains vegetables (NOT corn or other grains), add 3 points
7) If the animal sources are hormone-free and antibiotic-free, add 2 points
8 ) If the food contains barley, add 2 points
9) If the food contains flax seed oil (not just the seeds), add 2 points
10) If the food contains oats or oatmeal, add 1 point
11) If the food contains sunflower oil, add 1 point
12) For every different specific animal protein source (other than the first one; count "chicken" and "chicken meal"
as only one protein source, but "chicken" and "" as 2 different sources), add 1 point
13) If it contains glucosamine and chondroitin, add 1 point
14) If the vegetables have been tested for pesticides and are pesticide-free, add 1 point

Score:
94-100+ = A 86-93 = B 78-85 = C 70-77 = D 69 and below = F

Here are some foods that have already been scored.

Dog Food scores:
Authority Harvest Baked / Score 116 A+
Bil-Jac Select / Score 68 F
Canidae / Score 112 A+
Chicken Soup Senior / Score 115 A+
Diamond Maintenance / Score 64 F
Diamond Lamb Meal & Rice / Score 92 B
Diamond Large Breed 60+ Formula / Score 99 A
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Ultra Premium / Score 122 A+
Dick Van Patten's Duck and Potato / Score 106 A+
Foundations / Score 106 A+
Hund-n-Flocken Adult Dog (lamb) by Solid Gold / Score 93 B
Iams Lamb Meal & Rice Formula Premium / Score 73 D
Innova Dog / Score 114 A+
Innova Evo / Score 114 A+
Kirkland Signature Chicken, Rice, and Vegetables / Score 110 A+
Nutrisource Lamb and Rice / Score 87 B
Nutro Natural Choice Large Breed Puppy / Score 87 B
Pet Gold Adult with Lamb & Rice / Score 23 F
ProPlan Natural Turkey & Barley / Score 103 A+
Purina Beneful / Score 17 F
Purina Dog / Score 62 F
Purina Come-n-Get It / Score 16 F
Royal Canin Bulldog / Score 100 A+
Royal Canin Natural Blend Adult / Score 106 A+
Sensible Choice Chicken and Rice / Score 97 A
Science Diet Advanced Protein Senior 7+ / Score 63 F
Science Diet for Large Breed Puppies / Score 69 F
Wellness Super5 Mix Chicken / Score 110 A+
Wolfking Adult Dog (bison) by Solid Gold / Score 97 A


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

thanks Marj, I was looking for this the other day.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone....

You may be shocked to learn but Costco's Kirkland Chicken RiceVegetable gets an A+ rating over and above almost every expensive name brand food...and it is such a deal....

Don't always have to pay top dollar!!

Catherine


----------



## SusanNorm (Mar 12, 2007)

I use merrick Puppy Plate. Scored over 100% http://www.merrickpetcare.com/store/detail.php?c=14&s=20280

Plus my dog loves it and I love you can actually see the vegtables in it : )


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow, Catherine, I AM shocked!! Always good to check this score system out though. You just never know!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

A friend on mine just forwarded me this link --- it explains and clarifies each rating.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=grading_kibble


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

This can be SO-O-O-O CONFUSING!! :frusty:

There are just TOO MANY choices! :brick:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree Maureen. My latest philosophy is "if it aint broke don't fix it"


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

My dogs were on Flint River and LOVED it. Then the scare came out and on the next shipment I got the dogs turned their nose up at it. That food wasn't one affected but the dogs wanted nothing at all to do with it when before they couldn't wait for their next delivery.
Then I changed to Chicken Soup and they seemed really happy with that...and then one day they all slammed their paw down and said throw it out.
I don't get it....how can they go crazy for a food then turn their noses up to it? And they all do it at once. I think there's a conspiracy going on in my house amongst them. :frusty:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Missy said:


> I agree Maureen. My latest philosophy is "if it aint broke don't fix it"


I agree. No more changing food in this house, unless it is a health issue. I always have to add something to the kibble for them to eat it, especially for Kodi. He always preferred wet food. Shelby will eat just kibble if she is hungry enough. They are at a good weight, poop is good, and so far they are healthy. So, I guess they are happy with their food, and so am I.


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I don't get it....how can they go crazy for a food then turn their noses up to it? And they all do it at once. I think there's a conspiracy going on in my house amongst them. :frusty:


A couple of months ago, I think it was Ryan who suggested providing an alternating variety of food to keep things interesting. 

With that advice, I started alternating Molly's food among Innovo, Chicken Soup Puppy, and Merrick Puppy Plate. I also add roasted chicken or, once in a while, a hard-boiled egg, or some cottage cheese and vegetables.
It's always a "surprise" to Molly what her meals will be. :whoo:

Since I started doing that, Molly seems to be satisfied, and not bored with any of the foods. She wags her tail waiting for me to put her bowl down!

When I started reading this Thread, though, I did a knee-jerk, and for about 30 seconds started second-guessing myself. :suspicious:

So thanks for the advice about not fixing a wheel that's not broken! :brick:

The only thing I haven't done is offer raw...I don't know why I'm trepidatious about that since some of the most beautiful and healthy dogs on this Forum have a raw diet.

Molly is healthy, not overweight (though she's 19 pounds), and enthusiastic about her meals. I also make homemade dog cookies (I got some great recipes on this Forum)...she LOVES those (especially the Peanut Butter Apple cookies!)...have to be careful with those since my husband always starts to pick one up while they're cooling! ound:


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

We feed our dogs Kirkland chicken and rice, because I found out on another list that it is a good food. Our dogs love it too :biggrin1:


----------



## HayCarambaMama (Dec 8, 2007)

Colinahavanese said:


> We feed our dogs Kirkland chicken and rice, because I found out on another list that it is a good food. Our dogs love it too :biggrin1:


I found that out through our puppy obedience class with our last dog! Shoked my how such cheap food could rate so high!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

do you have to go to Costco to get the kirkland brand? I spent more time going through this site. It is worth a look all around. Very balanced and fair.

http://www.dogfoodproject.com


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Hi, don't know if anyone has posted this link, but it's really useful in looking up specific brands. http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought Organix at the store yesterday and scoring it myself it seems to get a 116. I got it at Petco and the 3lb $7.99 bag was on sale for $3.00 if you have a petco pals card (which is free). I bought both the bags they had in the adult formula. Just thought I would pass the info on as it was a GREAT deal. So if your interested and have a Petco near you.....


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info, my almost 11 year old cat is on Organix cat food and loves it. I will stop by Petco and pick up a couple of bags.


----------

